
Facebook deleted Elizabeth Warren’s ads that said it abuses its power - sahin-boydas
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/facebook-temporarily-deletes-elizabeth-warrens-ads-that-said-it-abuses-its-power-2019-03-11
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19363561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19363561)

